# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Ndryshimi midis poezise dhe prozes

## Lule Portokalli

> "Ti i thua prozes, proze dhe poezise, poezi."

----------


## macia_blu

me shpjego pak  pls...
ti i thua prozez proze dhe poezise poezi.
me ka rene ne lule te ballit  si shprehje...jo se ku e per ke e per cfare e drejton.
 (thjesht dua nje sqarim stilor).

Shpirt, mos harro se je i (e) denje ne dashurine time  te merituar nga TY.
Per te gjitha arsyet ....dhe sidomos qe je shpirt.(pune e madhe se i fshehur , struka ku je futur ngjan  me gjoksin tim.) As mos dil prej andej se une prap te shoh.... biles te shoh mire...qarte shume qarte.
Perqaf macia_blu.

----------


## Lule Portokalli

E dashur Elinda...
E kam fjalen pikerisht, per ndryshimin midis prozes dhe poezise. Te gjithe e dime qe nuk jane e njejta gje apo jo? Dollojne midis tyre, pikerisht per faktin sepse poezia ka disa rregulla te caktuara te cilave i nenshtrohet. Une nuk jam profesioniste e kesaj fushe. Une do ndjehesha keq, midis shume prej jush qe kane studiuar, ne kete fushe.Une thjesht e shijoj letersine ne pergjithesi dhe poezine ne vecanti. Pra nuk jam une personi i pershtatshem per ti thene. Por nga c'kam lexuar une, teorikisht, qe nje shkrim te jete poezi duhet te kete ngarkese emocionale te fuqishme dhe te kete ritem (kadence).Ka dhe rregulla te tjera, qe poezia moderne, i perjashton. Por keto te dyja me sa di une, mbeten. Pra nuk mjafton qe te shkruash dicka ne rreshta te shkurter dhe te quhet poezi. Per kete e vleresoja une shkrimin e mesiperm. Pra pikerisht per faktin qe Bad, nuk ia ka "shkurtuar" rreshtat prozes se tij, megjithese ngarkesa emocionale mund te ishte e denje edhe per nje poezi. Gjithesesi, une jam nje grimce e turmes, qe ju
lexon dhe shijon ju, por dhe e turmes per te cilen ju shkruani dhe do ju pelqente tiu lexonte. Nje grimce e turmes, se ciles ju i jepni pjese te shpirtit tuaj.


Me shume respekt per ju te gjithe....

----------


## macia_blu

shume i ndjeshem...nuk me ke kuptuar....krejt....megjithese te falenderoj per sa me shkruan dhe  per sa me sqaron... duke mos pretenduar detaje... thjesht te kam pyetur  ne lidhje me prozen e bad-it ...ti e ke hapur  teme ne vete....(!!!).
Ku ta dish arsyen ...megjitheate po gjej nje arsye pozitive.
Edhe nje here  eshte kenaqesi te lexohemi nga Ty, te pekten per mua shume kenaqesi, eshte emocion biles...ndihem   nen perkujdesin tend te gjithehershem qe kur te kam pare  te shfaqur "fshehtesisht", sic fshehet  nje shpirt ose  nje poezi...per mua nuk je ndryshe  vecse poezia dhe ndjekja e  perkushtimit qe  me kishte munguar. Me beso  me se shumti kur te them ....me duhes, me ke munguar, je krejt miresi e bute....!
Perqafime elinda.

----------


## Fiori

Teme me vete e hapa une - te kam derguar mesazh per kete maci.

----------


## macia_blu

faleminderit per te dyja.
per vecimin e temes, ....(dhe posten qe nuk e vura re')

pasi ndjej dhe besoj se kemi nevoje per leksione.... 

(une e para...! Te pabindurit duhen  eli-minuar)

fiori, po qe se nuk me thua  dot "mace" me thuaj "eli"keshtu thirrem shkurt nga miqte....po qe se  mund te jem pranuar ne miqesine tende. (maci.... se si me duket, po qe se te duhet nje "i"  ne mbarim te emrit tim thirrme,"eli")!!!

----------


## BAD00355

E C'NDRYSHIM KA.
TEK ME SY RRESHQET RRESHTAVE TE KRIJIMEVE TUAJA NUK E VE RE SE C'NDERTIM KANE.E VETMJA GJE QE SHFAQET JANE STUHI, NDJENJA,PERKEDHELJE,SHPIRTRA TE MREKULLUESHEM QE NE PO AQ TE MREKULLUESHEM TRUPA BREDHIN.PROZE APO POEZI.
NUK DI TI DALLOJ.POR SADO INJORANT TE JEM DI MIRE TE DALLOJ 
BUKURINE E VARGJEVE TUAJA NE PROZE...NE POEZI.
SA E BUKUR ESHTE BOTA ME JU!
ME QEJF...

----------

